# دورة رائعة في محطات وشبكات الصرف الصحي



## haithamslem (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أثناء بحثي علي الإنترنت بخصوص شبكات الصرف الصحي وتغذية مياه الشرب وجدت هذه الدورة التي أظنها رائعة فلعلها تفيدكم أرجو من الله تعالي أن ينفعكم بها.
هذه الدورة تابعة لمعهد التكنولوجيا لهندسه التشييد والاداره التابع لشركه المقاولون العرب
وهذا هو رابط الدورة
http://forum.arabcont.com/yaf_postst42_HSry-kl-m-tryd-n-trf-n-lSrf-lSHy-dwrh-mhd-lmqwlwn-kmlh.aspx


----------



## mohamed mech (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## yosief soliman (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haithamslem (23 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي مروركم الكريم*


----------



## aati badri (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2011)

أكرمك الله يا مهندس هيثم هدية قيمة ، و جزاكم خيرا و نرجو الاستمرار في العطاء


----------



## lawlaw (23 يوليو 2011)

thankssss
God bless you


----------



## mechanic power (23 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## haithamslem (23 يوليو 2011)

جزا الله المهندسين خيرا علي ردودهم الكريمة
وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن ينفع بي وبكم الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## احمد المصرى25 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف 58 (13 يناير 2012)

أسال الله أن يزيدكم من فيض فضله - مهندس هيثم


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من عطائك


----------



## Omaralawad (15 يناير 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## haithamslem (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## deyaaj (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ozy (29 فبراير 2012)

*ممكن حد يرفعلنا المحاضرات دى هنا عشان انا فى الشغل ومش بعرف افتح غير المنتدى وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## elomda_5 (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومنال عباس (9 مارس 2012)

مشكوريين على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## cds4asj2d (11 مارس 2012)

The structure of Gucci Rush 2 for women does not build in the classic tree-level pyramid,gucci outlet, but is horizontal so as to achieve the harmony of all components The researchers has found that the perception of control take much more importance role than actual control For replica handbags, look for qualities such as strong stitching instead of glue for the inside lining,http://www.saleguccionline.com, proper markings, designer stamps, and serial numbers,gucci store, sturdy hardware, and leather or leather-like materialGucci Pour Homme, Gucci Pour Hommea, Gucci Men抯 Fragrance, Gucci Fragrance Gucci Pour Homme and Gucci Pour Homme a are the essence of Gucci manRelated articles： gucci handbags http://www.gucciattractyouonline.com


----------



## eng*doaa (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (9 سبتمبر 2014)

لعل فيها فائدة ان شاء الله


----------



## البراء سامح (10 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك .... أحسنت الإختيار


----------



## مروان هانى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

احسنت اخي الفاضل


----------

